# Red Dog Vineyards is Very Bad



## RedSun (Jul 26, 2015)

https://www.reddogvineyards.com/

This place goes to get pruned grape cuttings in late winter or early spring. Then they grow the cuttings in greenhouse. They ship the rooted cuttings from May to mid June. This is much faster than the typical bare root plants, which are grown over the entire summer and shipped in late fall, like November.

I ordered some grape vines from them due to the fact that I ordered late and the type of grape I want were sold out in many other places. And the Red Dog price is low. 

Shipping was one week later than the last promised shipping date. The box was sent out on Wednesday. The package was sitting in local UPS shopping center over the two day weekend. The weather was hot in late June. When I received the vines, I was very disappointed. 

The potted vines were in 2"x2"x3" paper type bands. The top growth is about 2" to 3" long. The cuttings were short, all with short two nodes, one for roots and one for the top growth. The root system was very small. Its website says the bands are 2"x2"x6". And the top growth is from 6" to 14". 

Due to plants' condition, I planted them in one gallon plastic pots with potting mix. But still only 25% of the vines made it. The rest just died.

I called the company several times and left voice mail. But no response. I sent email, no response. Now I have to get my credit card company involved and try to get my money back.

Do not bother with Red Dog Vineyards. This place is a shame. I'll only order bare root vines from reputable companies, like Double A, etc....


----------



## RedSun (Jul 26, 2015)

Here are some of them.


----------



## ColemanM (Jul 28, 2015)

Did you keep the pots under shade and heavily watered? It's possible that the second buds will sprout and you still have a chance. I ordered from them a few years ago, and received the same product as you stated but I coddled them to health.


----------



## RedSun (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, I soaked the pots in water bucket and put them in shade.

Apparently Red Dog had a slow year. Their plants were not ready by the typical shipping time. And they are much smaller and weaker than the promised 6" to 12" top growth. And I do not think the plants were hardened and were directly shipped from the greenhouse. The plants were not able to endure the 6 day summer shipping time.


----------



## Pat57 (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been waiting for some vines also that were supposed to be here 2 months ago. They sent me an e-mail stating they would be "delayed", but this is getting ridiculous. I'm going to send an e-mail and if I get no response I'll be calling my attorney general. Very disappointed also in this company.

Pat


----------



## RedSun (Jul 29, 2015)

This place is just not honest. The pot/band is just 1/2 of the size stated. And the plant is much smaller than what was stated. If they are having difficulties with their growing season, then they should have told customers and figure out some other solutions. Shipping weak plants late is not the answer. 

Here is the plant they advertised at its web site. This is not what I received.


----------



## Pat57 (Jul 31, 2015)

I sent an e-mail 2 days ago and have not gotten a reply. I'll be calling the AG on Monday I guess. Scam company for sure....AVOID !


----------



## RedSun (Aug 6, 2015)

My issue with RD has been resolved and I just move on. I think somehow this year they are behind and rushed things quite a bit. This, along with the early summer heat made things even worse. But they do have some nice wine grape selections. I think bare root is still the way to go. Low risk.


----------



## Pat57 (Jan 9, 2016)

I never did get my vines. I was finally contacted and they said that they had a bad problem with anthracnose and if they could send me my vines next year (2016). I said sure, since I had only ordered 5 vines. I sent them an e-mail a week ago to see if I was going to be getting my vines in the spring.... as expected, no response. If I ever do get the vines it will be the last time I do business with them...ever ! P*ss poor customer service for sure ! I have a feeling my order will probably never be sent and my money is a goner ! LOL


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jan 17, 2016)

Buy from Isons and you will have no problems.


----------



## Pat57 (Jan 17, 2016)

I called and left a message to check his e-mails 4 days ago...still nothing...pathetic!


----------



## Pat57 (Jan 25, 2016)

Another week and no reply either with an e-mail or phone call !? This clown really ticks me off !


----------



## Pat57 (Jan 30, 2016)

I filed a complaint with the BBB in Iowa against this guy. Still have gotten no response to either an e-mail or phone message. What a shyster !


----------



## barbiek (Jan 30, 2016)

Pat57 I wouldn't accept any plants from them they will probably still be diseased try to get a refund instead of taking on more trouble than their worth and order vines from a more reputable nursery such as DoubleA I know that's money lost but it will cost you heck of a lot more time and money if they are diseased


----------



## Pat57 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, I thought about that as well. The problem is, the vines I ordered were Baltica, and Red Dog is the only place I've found that sells them. 

Pat


----------

